# Trying to find this mold, but cheaper!



## Catastrophe (Dec 1, 2016)

Basically I want a mold that will make little disks to fit in a 3ml or 5ml lip balm pot.  I found this but holy cow $69 is a bit much!  Anyone seen anything like this cheaper?  I would actually like the diameter to be a tiny bit smaller, too.

http://www.jbprince.com/flexible-silicone-molds/round-silicone-mold-1-inch-54-cavities.asp


----------



## Seawolfe (Dec 1, 2016)

what about ice cube molds? something like this?


----------



## Catastrophe (Dec 1, 2016)

Oh, I think I just ordered that mold yesterday for something else.  I will definitely try it, thank you!


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 1, 2016)

Does it have to make disks or could long cylinders work? You would have to cut the disks but this is cheaper and a little smaller.

https://www.brambleberry.com/4-in-1-Mini-Cylinder-Silicone-Mold-P6074.aspx


----------



## Catastrophe (Dec 2, 2016)

Obsidian said:


> Does it have to make disks or could long cylinders work? You would have to cut the disks but this is cheaper and a little smaller.
> 
> https://www.brambleberry.com/4-in-1-Mini-Cylinder-Silicone-Mold-P6074.aspx



Oh, that's brilliant!  Why didn't I think of that   I added it to my wishlist for my next order, thank you!


----------

